# Airline overweight policy



## Jpacquin (Mar 13, 2013)

My DH and I took a flight today to Pittsburgh. It was almost a three hour flight. In the row in front of us a very overweight man and overweight woman woman sat down. They announced that it was a full flight every seat would be taken. When the couple ahead of us sat down the woman sat in the window seat and the man in the aisle seat. They flipped up the arm rests and asked the flight attendant for seat belt extenders. A man who must have been the last person on the plane was walking up and down the aisle of the plane looking for a seat. Of course the last seat was the one between the overweight couple. We were on a Southwest flight where there are no seat assignments. 
The man refused to sit between the couple. Who could blame him there was really no room for him to sit. I think that the overweight couple should have been made to buy two seats each and shame on them for not doing it. They asked over the PA if anyone with an aisle seat would give it up for the overweight woman to sit in. She was in the window seat. My DH had the aisle seat in our seat but we were in the emergency exit row. Evidently, if you are using a seat belt extender you cannot sit in the emergency exit row. 
The plane was not going to move until the issue was resolved. Finally some kind individual gave up their aisle seat to sit in the window seat. Then the last man on board took the middle seat. Of course the overweight man still took up some of the middle seat space. 
I think that airlines have a policy in place for a situation like this. But something sure failed today. 
What a mess!


----------



## Traveling (May 31, 2017)

I know, I have been caught in that situation where the person next to me took up part of my seat.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

To me, the problem is with the greed of the airlines, which have maximized passenger capacity ($$$$'s) by adding more rows of seats making everyone uncomfortable.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

My feeling on this is that there should be a set number of bigger seats especially for very overweight people on every plane as there are so many very overweight people these days. How the airline charges for them is up to the airline. The normal seats are small enough as it is and I hate to be in physical contact with total strangers anyway, so on a plane when you have no choice, it's extremely uncomfortable and unpleasant... Plane travel is even more unpleasant in Covid times when everyone has to wear a mask.
Back in the day, plane seats were bigger and more comfortable. It was also much more expensive.


----------



## ivyrain (Sep 23, 2011)

I think most airlines do have a some sort of policy requiring the purchase of a second ticket for people that fill two seats. What a mess for all involved.


----------



## Crochetnknit (Apr 10, 2013)

ivyrain said:


> I think most airlines do have a some sort of policy requiring the purchase of a second ticket for people that fill two seats. What a mess for all involved.


They do but if you don't disclose it when you book your ticket, it is too late.

I was in the middle seat between two football players one time. Boy was that uncomfortable.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

I just don't want to fly anymore.


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

Hudson said:


> I just don't want to fly anymore.


Count me in that category. It's been over two years since our last flight and we have no interest in doing so again.


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

We flew from LA to Sydney (a very long flight) with a huge young couple beside us. My hubby was being pushed over onto my seat the whole way. It was horrible to say the least, but these people did absolutely nothing to try to minimise the space thay were taking up. They put up the arm rests on All the seats to give themselves more space. Being big is one thing, but being totally bl....y selfish is something else entirely.


----------



## farrieremily (Aug 14, 2016)

I will say that if you do buy yourself a second seat there is a good chance they will “force” you to give it up for a passenger. 

They often over sell on popular flights planning for some people to be no shows. 

I would have demanded the inner armrest down. Let him spill into the aisleway. 

Doing seating as a first come first serve, free for all is a poor business plan.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is horrible. Hubby does a lot of flying with his job and does his best to get exit row seating. And many times he get upgraded to first class if seats are available. But in a first come , first serve situation, yuck.


----------



## Kensbarb (Aug 27, 2014)

This overcrowding of seats is due to deregulation. My DH worked for Eastern Airlines for many years and when they deregulated the airlines, seats were reconfigured so they could add more seats in the planes, thus more $$$.


----------



## Magna84 (Jun 26, 2013)

That happened to me once. It was horrible having a stranger's torso, bare legs & arms crammed up next to me for 3 hours. The seats are small enough to begin with. We usually pay extra for the exit seats if we can but couldn't get them on this flight.


----------



## tobo11 (Apr 1, 2017)

knovice knitter said:


> To me, the problem is with the greed of the airlines, which have maximized passenger capacity ($$$$'s) by adding more rows of seats making everyone uncomfortable.


True. When I flew to England with my daughter her legs were stuffed in front of her. She was 5'9". I can't imagine anyone taller trying to get their longs legs comfortable.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

We pay extra for the emergency exit seats. We were slightly annoyed on our last flight as all these seats were empty and passengers who hadn't paid took them.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

My hubby is overweight and flying with him is a nightmare as I get very little seat space, imagine having a stranger's flesh pressing up against you, yuk
My hubby does actually have a genetic abnormality, there is a treatment in the pipeline, but as always it feels a long way away. 3 of my sons also carry that gene but luckily it is tempered by my really effective genes, to lose weight I only need to stop eating 6 biscuits a week, my boys need to work harder than that but they are not locked into a lifetime of obesity 

I guess part of my message is to not completely assume that obese people are in control of their weight problems.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

gillian lorraine said:


> My hubby is overweight and flying with him is a nightmare as I get very little seat space, imagine having a stranger's flesh pressing up against you, yuk
> My hubby does actually have a genetic abnormality, there is a treatment in the pipeline, but as always it feels a long way away. 3 of my sons also carry that gene but luckily it is tempered by my really effective genes, to lose weight I only need to stop eating 6 biscuits a week, my boys need to work harder than that but they are not locked into a lifetime of obesity
> 
> I guess part of my message is to not completely assume that obese people are in control of their weight problems.


My husband is also overweight. We had booked the emergency exit seats on Ryan Air and the seat belt wouldn't fasten on him. He had the embarrassment of being moved to another seat, and a slim person taking his seat. He was able to move back during the flight. Since then he's has no issues with other airline seat belts. We came to the conclusion that Ryan Aur have short seat belts!


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

inishowen said:


> My husband is also overweight. We had booked the emergency exit seats on Ryan Air and the seat belt wouldn't fasten on him. He had the embarrassment of being moved to another seat, and a slim person taking his seat. He was able to move back during the flight. Since then he's has no issues with other airline seat belts. We came to the conclusion that Ryan Aur have short seat belts!


 :sm24:


----------



## silversurfer (Nov 25, 2013)

My gripe is that despite the amount of weight they are carrying on their person they get the same baggage allowance too.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

It's not only on planes but trains as well. Coming back from my sons place last week I booked an aisle seat and I got one, when I got on the train and found my seat a lady in the window seat next to it had her bag on my seat and told me that I was mistaken that that seat wasn't booked as the conductor had told her that noone would be beside her. I sat there until the conductress came and checked my ticket and then I was told that I could choose another seat as the carriage was nearly empty. I sat in a window seat with noone alongside of me the whole way. I am a BIG woman and I suppose that the other lady (also big) would think that I would invade her space.
My son is 6'8" tall and when he flies he is nearly always moved into the exit row to give him more leg room and he is able to help in an emergency as he is fairly fit.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Maureen Therese said:


> We flew from LA to Sydney (a very long flight) with a huge young couple beside us. My hubby was being pushed over onto my seat the whole way. It was horrible to say the least, but these people did absolutely nothing to try to minimise the space thay were taking up. They put up the arm rests on All the seats to give themselves more space. Being big is one thing, but being totally bl....y selfish is something else entirely.


I would have put the arm rest back down, saying I paid for my seat and I want it down.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I don’t know if I’ll ever fly again. Even before Covid I hated being packed in like sardines. Now with all the crazies starting fights, it’s even less appealing.


----------



## gillian lorraine (Aug 18, 2011)

Eichhornchen said:


> I think fat people are discussing pigs! They stink and are selfish!


Did you not read my post? My husband has been fat all his life, he was even fat at boarding school with a strict dietary regime and no money for snacks, he played all the sports to a high level.
He went to Cambridge hospital where they do genetic testing and he has a faulty gene. He survives on 500 calories a day, his cholesterol is low and so is his blood pressure ( unlike mine at this moment), he can out walk Royal Marines when they go on their Yomp of miles across the moors and still has a 60 inch waist. Not all of fat people are as repugnant as you state. You are though.
Don't bother replying, I am no longer interested in this post , go climb back under your rock.


----------



## ReptilianFeline (Sep 28, 2019)

gillian lorraine said:


> Did you not read my post? My husband has been fat all his life, he was even fat at boarding school with a strict dietary regime and no money for snacks, he played all the sports to a high level.
> He went to Cambridge hospital where they do genetic testing and he has a faulty gene. He survives on 500 calories a day, his cholesterol is low and so is his blood pressure ( unlike mine at this moment), he can out walk Royal Marines when they go on their Yomp of miles across the moors and still has a 60 inch waist. Not all of fat people are as repugnant as you state. You are though.
> Don't bother replying, I am no longer interested in this post , go climb back under your rock.


I reported the post from Eichhornen. I know genetics play a huge part in weight, as do underlying health issues, and f-ing up your metabolism through diets that doesn't work.

Being crammed on a plane or train is really not fun at all. And not all would be considered fat either even if they take up space... like basket ball players, football players and wrestlers.


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

Eichhornchen said:


> I think fat people are discussing pigs! They stink and are selfish!


Pity you can't spell.


----------



## cordfancier (Sep 7, 2019)

Eichhornchen said:


> I think fat people are discussing pigs! They stink and are selfish!


I think anyone can discuss pigs, particularly farmers of any size. Sometimes pigs do have a unique odor which some like and some don't. I particularly like the odor of bacon sizzling in my pan.

However, I have never heard of pigs being selfish. That is a human trait and to assign it to an animal is just crude anthropomorphism.


----------



## skkp (Feb 13, 2011)

I had a SW flight years ago and had a big guy sitting next to me overlapping my seat. He was very nice, embarrassed about it. It ended up being a 5 hour flight due to other circumstances. We had a good conversation and made the best of it -- no one died. A little more tolerance on airplanes would be a good thing.


----------



## skkp (Feb 13, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> That is horrible. Hubby does a lot of flying with his job and does his best to get exit row seating. And many times he get upgraded to first class if seats are available. But in a first come , first serve situation, yuck.


All seats on airlines are first come first serve; you can reserve a seat but you still have to reserve it first....and take what is available in front of you so it really is no different to have to find a seat when you get on the plane. The real difference between Southwest and other airlines is (1) I rarely have ever been late with SW; (2) they never have lost my luggage; (3) their customer service is second to none; and (4) they actually treat you nicely and are friendly on the plane. I always fly Southwest when I can.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

If you so overweight that you cannot comfortably fit in a regulation passenger seat, then you might like to try first class, where there is more room.


----------



## cordfancier (Sep 7, 2019)

skkp said:


> All seats on airlines are first come first serve; you can reserve a seat but you still have to reserve it first....and take what is available in front of you so it really is no different to have to find a seat when you get on the plane. The real difference between Southwest and other airlines is (1) I rarely have ever been late with SW; (2) they never have lost my luggage; (3) their customer service is second to none; and (4) they actually treat you nicely and are friendly on the plane. I always fly Southwest when I can.


They are my airline of choice too. I absolutely love their boarding philosophy, which studies have shown is the most efficient.

*I always buy Early Bird, so I am never in C boarding with a limited selections of seats.

*It doesn't matter if SWA changes types of planes, my seat won't change because it hasn't been assigned yet. I show up, get on the plane, scope out the seats and pick the one I want. I don't have to pay extra for the aisle or exit row. I don't know how many times I book a seat only to find out the airline has changed the class of plane and my party is spread out all over the plane and I end up with an undesirable seat, nothing close to the good aisle seat I picked out and paid extra for.

*I LOVE their rewards program. I have 11 flights booked this year and all of them are on points. And my child is my companion, so they fly free which is a huge money saver when your child is on a travel sports team.

*Also the pitch on SW's seats is in the upper range so my knees are never up to my chin.

What I won't fly, is Frontier or Spirit.


----------



## ggmomliz (Jan 31, 2016)

ReptilianFeline said:


> I reported the post from Eichhornen. I know genetics play a huge part in weight, as do underlying health issues, and f-ing up your metabolism through diets that doesn't work.
> 
> Being crammed on a plane or train is really not fun at all. And not all would be considered fat either even if they take up space... like basket ball players, football players and wrestlers.


Everyone needs to make a report. Every decent member that is.


----------



## jenlsch (Nov 17, 2017)

ReptilianFeline said:


> I reported the post from Eichhornen. I know genetics play a huge part in weight, as do underlying health issues, and f-ing up your metabolism through diets that doesn't work.
> 
> Being crammed on a plane or train is really not fun at all. And not all would be considered fat either even if they take up space... like basket ball players, football players and wrestlers.


After almost dying from Covid , my metabolism is out of control. I have gained 40 pounds and eat less and less. My friend who survived a fatal form of breast cancer same thing. Her Doctor told her to get on her knees and thank God she is still alive and not worry about her weight. It's sad others do.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

silversurfer said:


> My gripe is that despite the amount of weight they are carrying on their person they get the same baggage allowance too.


What does baggage allowance have to do with it? How does their baggage affect your baggage?


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

ggmomliz said:


> Everyone needs to make a report. Every decent member that is.


I did earlier. I see her post is gone. Hopefully she is too as I've never seen a post from her that has been anything but insults.


----------



## RosieC (Feb 14, 2012)

We have no intention of flying anymore. I don’t miss it, especially with the things that go on these days.


----------



## suepro (Nov 9, 2011)

I reported it also. 


knovice knitter said:


> I did earlier. I see her post is gone. Hopefully she is too as I've never seen a post from her that has been anything but insults.


----------



## Rjkda (Aug 9, 2016)

jenlsch said:


> After almost dying from Covid , my metabolism is out of control. I have gained 40 pounds and eat less and less. My friend who survived a fatal form of breast cancer same thing. Her Doctor told her to get on her knees and thank God she is still alive and not worry about her weight. It's sad others do.


Interesting concept-COVID and metabolism. In September 2019, I got what I thought was a very bad case of the flu. Though it was different than anything flu or cold than I ever had before. About a year later when we were all in lockdown, I wondered if I actually had Covid. Ever since, I've had a weight problem for the first time in my life.


----------



## suepro (Nov 9, 2011)

I also fly Southwest frequently, however, as on all other airlines: (1) flights have been delayed MANY times; (2) they have lost my luggage; (3) customer service is on par with other airlines I have used (4) we have experienced rude, insensitive flight attendants. The bonus on southwest is that you can cancel and rebook your flight at any time without a change fee. I have had to rely on this feature several times before my mother passed away when she would become ill or something else would happen at the last minute and I didn't feel comfortable leaving her alone.



skkp said:


> All seats on airlines are first come first serve; you can reserve a seat but you still have to reserve it first....and take what is available in front of you so it really is no different to have to find a seat when you get on the plane. The real difference between Southwest and other airlines is (1) I rarely have ever been late with SW; (2) they never have lost my luggage; (3) their customer service is second to none; and (4) they actually treat you nicely and are friendly on the plane. I always fly Southwest when I can.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

They should have forced the overweight couple off he plane for failing too buy an extra seat appropriate to their size.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

knovice knitter said:


> To me, the problem is with the greed of the airlines, which have maximized passenger capacity ($$$$'s) by adding more rows of seats making everyone uncomfortable.


There's the problem--the seats are way too close together. I remember back in the 60's we had wide comfortable seats (but I was 40 pounds lighter then too). Theaters now have extra wide seats for obese customers and open space for handicap people in wheelchairs. Yes, the industry has to be more accommodating! Unfortunately they are not doing well these days and the battle with wearing masks goes on and on. A friend recently took a winter vacation. I asked her how people were on the plane. She said it was okay but the first flight leaving they were about to take off when the plane turned around and security guards entered and escorted a couple off the plane. The pilot just apologized for the delay and said that the couple decided not to leave Minneapolis.....


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Hudson said:


> I just don't want to fly anymore.


I don't want to either, but it's the only way I get to see DD and my grandkids... Driving would take days with an overnight stop (or 2) and end up far more expensive than flying. :sm26: :sm19:


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

aljellie said:


> They should have forced the overweight couple off he plane for failing too buy an extra seat appropriate to their size.


No, the airline perhaps, should have charged them for the middle seat. Ideally, the airlines should all remove the several rows they added some years ago and spread the rows farther apart. 50 years ago, I felt claustrophobic on planes and I weighed 113 pounds. Now I am a lot heavier and the claustrophobia has only gotten worse with the tight seating pattern. Sometimes it gets so bad I have to walk down the aisle a few times and talk myself down from near panic. Not afraid of flying just the confined space.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

suepro said:


> I reported it also.


I didn't see it or I would have reported it too. No need to be that nasty.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

When my daughter flies she goes first class. She is larger and her BF is tall. She doesn't have to have a seat extender in first class. Since she was a young child she has had this fear of the plane crashing and being squished into a seat doesn't help.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

kipsalot said:


> When my daughter flies she goes first class. She is larger and her BF is tall. She doesn't have to have a seat extender in first class. Since she was a young child she has had this fear of the plane crashing and being squished into a seat doesn't help.


First class is very expensive. I'd go 1st class if I was rich... ????


----------



## gozolady (Jul 20, 2013)

MrsB said:


> If you so overweight that you cannot comfortably fit in a regulation passenger seat, then you might like to try first class, where there is more room.


No first class on a budget airline in the UK


----------



## Chronic Kristinitis (9 mo ago)

knovice knitter said:


> To me, the problem is with the greed of the airlines, which have maximized passenger capacity ($$$$'s) by adding more rows of seats making everyone uncomfortable.


"airlines greed"??? they are working on a shoe string! Do you remember how many airlines FOLDED when 9-11 hit? They can't afford to lose one measly day of fares. They'd go under. The problem is the passengers' greed!! Who lets themselves go to 300 plus lbs?? Then inconveniences everyone else?


----------



## Chronic Kristinitis (9 mo ago)

Jpacquin said:


> My DH and I took a flight today to Pittsburgh. It was almost a three hour flight. In the row in front of us a very overweight man and overweight woman woman sat down. They announced that it was a full flight every seat would be taken. When the couple ahead of us sat down the woman sat in the window seat and the man in the aisle seat. They flipped up the arm rests and asked the flight attendant for seat belt extenders. A man who must have been the last person on the plane was walking up and down the aisle of the plane looking for a seat. Of course the last seat was the one between the overweight couple. We were on a Southwest flight where there are no seat assignments.
> The man refused to sit between the couple. Who could blame him there was really no room for him to sit. I think that the overweight couple should have been made to buy two seats each and shame on them for not doing it. They asked over the PA if anyone with an aisle seat would give it up for the overweight woman to sit in. She was in the window seat. My DH had the aisle seat in our seat but we were in the emergency exit row. Evidently, if you are using a seat belt extender you cannot sit in the emergency exit row.
> The plane was not going to move until the issue was resolved. Finally some kind individual gave up their aisle seat to sit in the window seat. Then the last man on board took the middle seat. Of course the overweight man still took up some of the middle seat space.
> I think that airlines have a policy in place for a situation like this. But something sure failed today.
> What a mess!


I always pick a fat person to sit beside on Southwest Air. Preferably a male or young man, the fatter the better I use their shoulders as a pillow. I am not joking. Soon as engines start I am snoring.


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

Chronic Kristinitis said:


> "airlines greed"??? they are working on a shoe string! Do you remember how many airlines FOLDED when 9-11 hit? They can't afford to lose one measly day of fares. They'd go under. The problem is the passengers' greed!! Who lets themselves go to 300 plus lbs?? Then inconveniences everyone else?


I'm not 300#'s, but I do know that not everyone is fat because they "let themselves go". Thanks for shaming people with genuine illnesses. What about tall people who can't put the tray down to hold a glass of water because their knees are jammed up to their chins. I'm only 5'7" and I have all I can do not to press into the seat ahead of me with my knees. I always sit in the window seat so I do not have to get up for frequent bathroom users. I stay put in my tiny corner of the plane, can barely stand up when it is time to disembark and find it miraculous that I have not been struck with a blood clot because of "airline greed". Why bring this up when the last post was in February?


----------

